# Supprimer applications obsolètes



## Padawanlady (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
J'essaie de supprimer des applications obsolètes ou/et que je ne veux plus sur iTunes quand je synchronise mes iPad et iPhone mais je n'y arrive pas . Comment les supprimer totalement pour qu'elles ne s'affichent plus sur mes sauvegardes ?


----------



## Karmalolo (27 Février 2014)

Tu veux dire que clic droit / supprimer sur l'application de fonctionne pas?


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Tu veux dire que clic droit / supprimer sur l'application de fonctionne pas?



non aucun effet... je viens de telecharger la MàJ de iTunes...


----------



## cillab (28 Février 2014)

bonjour
tout simplement tu va sur itunes ton ipad brancher
tu laisse faire la syncro des photos tu quitte I PHOTOS tu te mets a gauche sur applications tu choisi  ipad ou iphone , tu a en ligne toute tes aplications tu clique sur une et tu clique sur effacer clavier fléche de droite il te dit alors  voulez vous supprimer cette aplication  tu dit  ok  et elle part à la poubelle 
voili voilou


----------



## Padawanlady (4 Mars 2014)

ça ne marche pas du tout !!!


----------



## Optimistic2 (4 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,
dans iTunes, à gauche sous la barre de lecture, tu sélectionnes *Apps* à la place de *Musiques*, c'est la que ça se passe.


----------



## cillab (7 Mars 2014)

ALORSd'apres,les dernieres manips ça donne quoi ????
tu es parti au ski???


----------

